# Problem with Contact



## Snarksneeze (Aug 23, 2012)

So my employer has recently update their Outlook Express to 2010. Yeah, I know, fast adopters ;-)

They have done away with Exchange email service and it's web-only now. No POP3, IMAP, etc.

I found a setting that allows me to have a text sent to my phone when a new email arrives, which is as close as I can get to a "push email" situation without killing my data with some stupid script.

The problem is, the text never comes from the same number. It increases each time I get a new message, like so:

2800001: You have a new email from xxx
2800002: You have a new email from xxx
2800003: You have a new email from xxx
2800004: You have a new email from xxx
2800005: You have a new email from xxx
2800006: You have a new email from xxx

This results in a million non-threaded conversations in my Messaging App. Which really, really sucks.

I tried manually editing a contact and adding in around 100 permutations of that number in a contact, but that is a horrible way of handling this. I get up to 50 or 60 emails a day (ya, corporate world, yay!) and this is intolerable.

Anyone have any ideas/suggestions? I'm open for just about anything.


----------

